# A guide to Strauss



## ruiguerreiro (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, and I'm happy to be here 

I've been listening to Classical Music since I was about 12 or so, after a relative gave me one of those Classical Experience albums (anyone know the ones?). I was hooked right away, and from then on I have been always looking forward to know more and more.
A few weeks ago I decided I should start going deeper into each composer's work, really get to know them, instead of just sticking to their most famous compositions. So I thouhgt I might try devoting each month to a different composer, or maybe two months or more if needed. Because it's 2014 and everyone seems to be talking about Strauss's 150th birthday, I thought I'd start with him.
Although there's a lot of info online, it looks quite dauting when one is confronted with the extension of the work he left us with, so I would like to ask for your help on this one.
I currently only own "Also sprach Zarathustra" (Karajan and the Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra) and "Four Last Songs" (Jessye Norman).
This said, what else should I go out and buy to get deeper into Strauss's work? I know, this is probably a really dificult thing to do, but try sharing your favorites for example, and if you want to further than that, please feel free to 
I really appreciate your help!

Thank you so much.

Rui


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the site.

Try http://www.talkclassical.com/16201-exploring-richard-strauss.html

and his composer guestbook http://www.talkclassical.com/2934-richard-strauss.html


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

the Alpine symphony and
Ein Heldenleben are 2 popular works you might like.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You already own Vier letzte Lieder, I would suggest Don Juan and Metamorphosen.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the tone poems, _Don Quixote_ and _Ein Heldenleben_ being my personal favorites. But I feel like he really hit his stride with his operas. _Elektra_ or _Der Rosenkavalier_ perhaps for starters.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Salome and Elektra if you can go opera - they're not overly long either which is a bonus. Any of the tone poems, although Don Juan, Quixote and Heldenleben are probably the essentials. Then four last songs, the Oboe, 2nd Horn concerto and Duet Concertino (I'm on a personal crusade to popularise this overlooked gem!) and Metamorphosen. The songs are also wonderful - great in orchestral form but perfectly listenable with piano too

Should be a coupla months worth - there's heaps of fine recordings of this stuff with the big mid-century conductors and reputable bands so don't sweat that too much


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll second Ein Heldenleben. Also try the autumnal oboe concerto!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

The only STRAUSS i like are the waltz kings music or the STRAUSS family music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hi r., welcome. I've loved classical music since I was 12, also. But I wouldn't trade the Disco (Queens) era for anything. Just kidding. Or am I? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess Kempe covered a few decent things


----------



## ruiguerreiro (Mar 1, 2014)

You're too kind 
Waking up to all these just made my day. I'll be going through each recommendation carefully.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

You could just get this. Top drawer Strauss, Re mastered.
Great price.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

All of Strauss' tone poems are excellent, but Eine Alpensinfonie is simply the best! This is my favorite recording:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


It's fantastic!!!!!!!!!
I have 3 recordings.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


I have it in the version conducted by Sallawisch. I bought it very cheap without box or libretto but have since got one off the net. It's in the style of his later operas with some ravishing music, but probably out stays its welcome a bit. The plot is pretty impossible.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


Oh absolutely. As far as the music goes, it might just be his most consistently inspired score. And one way to see the story is to see it as a variant of Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_ (like you could see _Der Rosenkavalier_ as a variant of _Le Nozze di Figaro_.) It's full of enchanting poetry and powerful symbolism.

I also have the Sawallisch recording, which I like. I've heard Solti's is also good.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


Yes definitely one of his greats, along with _Salome_ and _Der Rosenkavalier_ in my opinion. Certainly pretty whack in terms of plot, as experimental and dissonant as _Salome_ or _Elektra_ if not more so, but with a thread of delicate beauty that runs through it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


Well, I Like it rather a lot (if that is any help) - lots of good quality late-romantic music in here. From memory, Karl Bohm rated it as one of his favourites - and it is his version that I have.


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

I enjoy all of Strauss's orchestral output, but the short "Dance of the Seven Veils" from his opera "Solome" is a favorite.

The first live concert I attended in my youth had "Zarathustra" on the program and while terribly over exposed since Stanley Kubrick's "2001", it's still also a favorite of mine along with "Death and Transfiguration".


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Richard Strauss was a wonderful composer in a number of genres. His operas are especially rewarding. Der Rosenkavalier, Arabella, Capriccio and Daphne contain some ravishing music. Electra and Salome make for great nights out in the theatre. You can delve into his music anywhere and find much to enjoy. As a human being he was supposedly very affable, the epitome of a doting hen pecked husband. Perhaps that was why he was never happier than playing cards with his mates.


----------



## ErvinNy (Mar 5, 2014)

violadude said:


> Has anyone heard his opera "Die Frau Ohne Schatten"? I just saw it while browsing Amazon and am wondering if it's good or not.


I have Sawallisch (EMI), Solti's DVD, Bohm (Decca), and Bohm (DG). The music and script is very dense, complicated, elaborated, and offer a lot. I don't regard that Die Frau is one of his best opera--I think Elektra is his best---, but ones who love Strauss should not miss. DVD versions may be better ones to start. I will attend the production at Covent Garden Royal Opera this month. I personally like Die Schweigsame Frau, too.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Til Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks is a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I can add a few other works that I don't think have been mentioned: _Josephslegende_, a ballet that Gerard Schwartz called a "neglected masterpiece", the _Burleske_ for piano and orchestra, the opera _Ariadne auf Naxos_, and his music from _Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme_ (there is a recording of all the music Strauss wrote for this failed play, conducted by Gerard Schwartz. There is also a standard suite that is commonly played. I'm not sure how much good music is missing in the usual suite.). I also like a few piano pieces he wrote. I can't remember the titles, but I think his piano output is quite small, so they shouldn't be hard to find. I also recommend _Enoch Arden_ (he wrote piano music that accompanies the spoken poem). With this piece, you have to be careful because people recite the poem in the language of their choice, and the speaker seems to be usually but not always male. I first heard it with a female vocalist, reciting the poem in English, and I loved it. There doesn't seem to be a modern recording available with this combination, and I've been unable to obtain an old one.


----------

